
Twitter's Misbegotten Censorship - bootload
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/11/twitter-censorship-will-only-empower-the-alt-right/507929/?single_page=true
======
bootload
_" The culture of offence-taking, platform-denying, and heckler-vetoing—now
spreading ever outward from the campuses—lets loudmouths and thugs present
themselves as heroes of free thought."_

The question is, _" how do you deny audience?"_

~~~
grzm
Lol! (can I lol here?)

Reading _" The culture of offence-taking, platform-denying, and heckler-
vetoing"_, my first thought was of the US Congress for the past 20 years or
so.

~~~
bootload
_" my first thought was of the US Congress for the past 20 years or so"_

This is a valid point. The quality of discourse, the inability to tolerate
diverse ideas without resorting to insults. This is evident not only in the
political class in the US but also the UK and the antipodes.

Here's an example of political discourse in Australia:
[https://thesaturdaypaper.com.au/news/politics/2016/11/12/joh...](https://thesaturdaypaper.com.au/news/politics/2016/11/12/john-
hewson-the-negativity-opposition-politics/14788692003964)

